# Island Flateriy Mai 2013



## TheBig (3. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde, ich möchte euch über meine ersten Island-Trip berichten. 
Wir hatten uns nach mehreren Norwegentrips für ein Angelerlebnis in Island entschieden. Streng nach dem Motto " Wir können nicht Angeln, aber wir probieren es immer wieder". Wir, das ist mein Sohn, 19 , mein bester Freund(Ein Deutscher im Schweizer Exil) und ich.
Also haben wir Island gebucht. Wir waren vom 21.5. bis 30.5. in Flateyri. Ziemlich früh im Jahr, wie wir bald merken sollten.
Aber die Pfingstferien haben uns keine andere Wahl gelassen.
Nach schwieriger Anreise mit der DB (kaputter ICE, unplanmäßigem Umsteigen, späten Ankommen) haben wir uns mit 56kg Gepäck pro Nase zu Terminal 2 Icelandair Schalter gequält. Aufgrund der schlechten Erfahrungen, die hier im Board gepostet wurden, waren wir auf alles gefasst.... Alles lief problemlos, incl. dem Einchecken unserer Automatik-Westen. Nach einem entspannten Flug(nehmt euch Reiseproviant mit, das Essen ist schlecht und teuer) kamen wir in Reykjavik an. Wir wurden am Ausgang in Empfang genommen und in Kleinbusse verladen(entgegen andersläufiger Berichte, nicht unbequem) und zum inländischen Flughafen gebracht. PS: Die Isländer haben die zollfreie Menge für Bier angehoben#6. Die dutyfree Einkäufe könnt ihr wirklich nach der Gepäckaufnahme in Kevlarvik erledigen.
Dann folgte eine ziemlich lange Warteschleife, bis wir unser Flugzeug nach Isnafjördur besteigen konnten. Vorher "durften" wir unser Gepäck (incl. Bier) eigenhändig in die Gepäckboxen des Flugzeuges verladen. War eine neue Erfahrung, hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Der Flug war allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, bei ausgeprägter Flugangst meinerseits, klasse! Die Jungs (Die Piloten) wissen was sie tun! Nach der Ankunft wurden wir von unserem Guide Mathis in Empfang genommen. So eine schnelle Mietwagenübergabe habe ich, trotz vielfältiger Erfahrungen, noch nirgends erlebt. Wir sind dann dem Bus zum Supermarkt hinterhergefahren. Der Supermarkt hatte eigentlich, Uhrzeit bedingt, schon geschlossen aber durch ein Spezialarrangement von Mathis konnten wir noch einkaufen. Die Preise lagen unwesentlich über dem deutschen Niveau, überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit Norwegen! Wir bezogen anschließend unser Haus. Das Haus: Drei ausreichend große Schlafzimmer, eine funktionierende Küche, ein ordentliches Badezimmer, ein nettes Wohnzimmer. Deutlich über dem durchschnittlichen norwegischen Standard. Negativ: Das Kochgeschirr(wird laut Guide ausgetauscht), die Pfanne verdiente den Namen kaum. Das Sofa war etwas schmuddelig. Kein guter Internetempfang. Die Beschwerdeliste ist also erfreulich kurz! Der Weg zu den Booten und dem gut beheizten Umkleideraum mit super Staumöglichkeiten für die nassen Überlebensanzüge: 50 Meter, besser geht es nicht. Die Boote, wenn sie laufen, erste Klasse. Ich habe auch in Norwegen immer das Angebot nach dem Boot ausgesucht, Nach Möglichkeit Kajütboot mit ausreichend PS, aber das in Island, das ist der STANDARD! Gut motorisiert, Funk, alle Rettungsmittel, Gaff, Platz nicht nur zum Fischen sondern ggf. auch zum Tanzen! Rauhwassertauglich. Macht echt Spaß!!
Also, am nächsten Tag Guidingtour! Es ließ sich hervorragend an. Blauer Himmel, wenig Wind. Wir sind zur Kante des Eismeerfjorde gefahren und hatten die ersten guten Fische, als über Funk die Meldung kam, daß das Boot aus dem Nachbardorf mit dem dortigen Guide an Board Motorschaden hat und manövrierunfähig am weitest entfernten Punkt der üblichen Befischung hing.
Keine Frage, Hilfe geht vor! (Auch wenns uns gestunken hat, den ergiebigen Fischgrund zu verlassen). Also abschleppen, dreieinhalb Stunden! Als wir wieder rauskonnten, hatten Wind und Drift stark zugenommen, ein vernünftiges Fischen war nicht mehr möglich. Wir haben dann noch in Ufernähe einige passable Dorsche verhaftet, aber nicht die Großen. Nächster Tag, Anfahrt auf die Kante, Riesen Drift, mit 750g!!! Pilker kein Grund! Nette, aber mittelmaßige Dorsche in Ufernähe und.... die ersten Steinbeißer unseres Fischerlebens. Viele von euch werden lachen. Aber für uns war es ein echtes Erlebnis!
Nächster Tag : Wind Wind! Da hat sich die Lage von Flateyri bewährt, wir konnten zu mindestens im Fjord fischen, auch wenn der Graupel waagerecht reinkam, ein schmerzhaftes Erlebnis für die Augendeckel! Brillenträger waren eindeutig im Vorteil! Mittel- bis kleinmaßige Dorsche. Aber immerhin. Für den nächsten Tag/Tage war heftiger Wind angesagt. Die ganz harten sind noch am nächsten Tag rausgefahren, wir nicht. Dafür hat uns Mathis mit den größten Schollen versorgt(von einem Berufsfischer) die ich je gesehen habe. Klodeckel hätten die locker zugedeckt. Super Filets! An diesem Tag und an den folgenden war für uns TIEFENENTSPANNUNG angesagt. Lange schlafen, schön frühstücken, reden, fernsehschauen, lesen, Kartenspielen, gut Mittagessen, ein Runde schlafen, reden, Kartenspielen etc... Das ganze bei bis zu 90 km/h Wind. Im Hafenbecken bis zu 1,5 m Wellen. An dem Tag mit etwas!! weniger Wind haben wir noch einen schönen Ausflug zu einem Wasserfall gemacht, incl. Schneesturm auf dem Pass. Pünktlich zu unserer Abreise ließ der Wind nach, so daß wir glücklicherweise per Flugzeug und nicht per Bus unsere Heimreise antreten konnten. Nach unserer Ankunft in Reykjavik wurden wir in das Wikingerhotel gebracht. Unterkunft in Hütten, für drei Leute super, für vier und mehr...... Das Essen war nicht gerade billig, aber wirklich gut. Für den nächsten Tag buchten wir eine Golden Circle Tour, super Reiseleiter, tolles Erlebnis, unbedingt empfehlenswert( hängt allerdings sicherlich auch vom Reiseleiter ab) Nächsten Morgen Abreise vom Hotel um 4.30 und man soll es nicht glauben.. obwohl um kurz vor Mitternacht noch nichts da war, hingen Frühstückspakete an den Hütten!! Problemlose Inempfangnahme der Fischpakete, einchecken und Rückflug und wider Erwarten kein Problem mit der DB.
Fazit: Keine Dicken Fische, die springen auch in Island nicht ins Boot. Schiet Wetter. Grandiose Landschaft. Sehr erholsamer Urlaub. Sehr guter, wen auch manchmal sehr mitteilsamer, Guide, der immer für einen dar war, wenn man ihn brauchte! Tolle Boote, die allerdings wohl am Anfang der Saison darunter leiden, dass sie den Winter über draußen stehen. Sehr ordentliche Unterkunft. Sehr gute Organisation (Wartezeiten muß man in Kauf nehmen), aber alles funktioniert schlussendlich. Im Vergleich zu einer selbst organisierten Norwegenreise --Entspannung pur. 
Was solltet ihr mitnehmen: Pilker, ganz kleine für Köderfischfang. ganz große für draußen400/500/750 gr, *Cutbait* (die großen)!! Wenn ihr draußen fischen könnt, hält sich der Köderverlust sehr in Grenzen, im Fjord gibt es reichlich Hänger (hier haben sich 300g bewährt) . Wir werden nächstes Mal einen Treibanker mitnehmen.
Automatikwesten sind problemlos mitzunehmen, Anmeldung im Voraus bei Icelandair notwendig.
Zu Essen: Nehmt nur mit, was ihr speziell braucht. Zum Beispiel kleine Flaschen Olivenöl, Pasta oder ähnliches. Erster Einkauf im Supermarkt war gut, es gibt noch einen preisgünstigeren Supermarkt am Ortsausgang von Isnafjördur. Für die Notration oder wenn ihr was vergessen habt, kleiner Laden in der Tankstelle vor Ort. Hohe Preise, aber erwartet man in einer Tankstelle in Deutschland etwas anderes? Also warum in Island? Erspart einem den Weg! Mietwagen ist aus unserer Sicht sehr empfehlenswert.
Nachdem der Wettergott uns diesmal ungnädig war, probieren wir es nächstes Jahr gleich wieder !!! Ich habe bei Islandprotravel den 13.6. - 21.6. gebucht. Vielleicht sieht man sich in Island. Wenn jemand zu dieser Zeit auch in Flateyri ist, würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.#h


----------



## TheBig (9. November 2013)

*AW: Island Flateriy Mai 2013*

Nochmal der Versuch ein paar Bilder anzuhängen:





Eines hat sich hochladen lassen.Die anderen sind noch zu groß, ich arbeite dran


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Island Flateriy Mai 2013*

Schick - hört sich gut an!
Island steht auf jeden Fall auf der Liste


----------



## Sam lare (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Island Flateriy Mai 2013*

Hi,
War in den Sommerferien auch für einige Wochen in Island, und hatten dann unsere letzten 1 Woche auch in Flatery verbracht, ein wirklich hübscher Ort  
Allerdings mit ein bisschen wenig Möglichkeiten, z.B. Beim essen, entweder in einer Tankstelle oder aber in einem Café (des ortansessigen Frauenverein) 

Angeln war Super, hab auch viel von dem kleinem Hafen geangelt wegen dem sehr rauen Wetter (außerhalb des Fjords hatten wir Welen von 4-5m und iceland pro travel wollte uns nicht mit rausnehmen :/ haben dann aber einen Einheimischen Fischer gefunden der des trotz des Wetters gemacht hat  uns war zwar Mega übel, aber die vielen Fische hatten alles entschädigt  

Aber auch das Angeln vom Hafen hat Spaß gemacht, leider war keine (großen) Dorsche, dafür war der Boden aber wirklich mit schollen gepflastert und stattliche Makrelen gab es auch


----------



## bennyhill (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Island Flateriy Mai 2013*



Sam lare schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Aber auch das Angeln vom Hafen hat Spaß gemacht.
> ...


----------



## mudge (19. April 2014)

*AW: Island Flateriy Mai 2013*

Moin, 
wir wollen diese Jahr auch nach Island.
Was für Farben liefen denn bei den Gummifischen und Pilkern am besten? 
Habt Ihr noch ein paar Tipps?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Paterdammer (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Island Flateriy Mai 2013*

Hallo TheBig,
ein sehr schöner entspannter Urlaub für Euch. Ende April 2016 wollen wir (2) auch entweder nach Flateyri oder Sudureyri in den Westfjorden. Wart Ihr danach noch einmal dort und wenn ja mit welchen Eindrücken? Es ist hier schon sehr viel gemault worden, deshalb die Nachfrage nach Service, Unterkunft, Betreuung vor Ort.


----------

